# Arkansas hunting partner



## Yotebuster03 (Oct 30, 2011)

Still looking for a coyote hunting partner. All of my friends are big deer hunters and I can't get them out of a tree. I live in Izard county north central Arkansas. Just hopeing there was someone close that shares the same passion for predator hunting that I have.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, go to the bottom of the main page where the state listing's are, think we have 3 or 4 members from there.


----------

